# 35%charge after 4 hours on Liquid Smooth 1.2



## steakman (Mar 30, 2012)

*UPDATE*
Alright sorry for the late edit, but I wanted to make sure everything was working before updating you all. Well after re-flashing Liquid 1.2 and installing franco kernel, I can safely say the issue has been resolved. Not certain what happened on the first run, but so far everything seems to me fine now.









_*(original post)*_
Obviously I've done something to biff the rom, does anyone have a suggestion for me to try?
Something is keeping it awake.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Are you streaming google music while charging? That could definitely slow down the charging process as it is constantly using data.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Since liquid is based on AOKP, I'm assuming it has the media wakelock issue. It did for me when I tried it.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

You'll want to use an app like BadAss Battery Monitor or BetterBatteryStats to tell you what is keeping your phone awake/draining battery.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

first thing i would try is a new kernal. i used Frankos M2 kernal and had really good battery life.

also, what is that first big dip in power? what were you doing at that time?


----------



## steakman (Mar 30, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> first thing i would try is a new kernal. i used Frankos M2 kernal and had really good battery life.
> 
> also, what is that first big dip in power? what were you doing at that time?


Listening to Google Music and some web browsing while on a train. Normal drain as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## steakman (Mar 30, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> Since liquid is based on AOKP, I'm assuming it has the media wakelock issue. It did for me when I tried it.


 any fix for it? Badass Battery Stats says wakelock was kept awake for 24m, that could be it.


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

That's crazy. I got 8 hours of constant screen on and on performance (1344). I ended up getting about 8.5 hours of screen on time out of 9 hours total on B29. I was shocked it lasted so long

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BradM23 (Jan 12, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> Since liquid is based on AOKP, I'm assuming it has the media wakelock issue. It did for me when I tried it.


Isn't liquid based on cm, and aokp is based on aosp


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

BradM23 said:


> Isn't liquid based on cm, and aokp is based on aosp


CM is based on AOSP
AOKP is based on AOSP
Liquid is based on AOKP.


----------



## swikk (Dec 31, 2011)

I would make a nandroid, wipe and flash another rom, flash another kernel. See if that fixes it. Otherwise it may be a corrupt media file. In which case its backup contents of SD partition. Delete contents of SD partition, add only necessary files back to SD (Including necessary zips to flash new rom), wipe and reflash. That's what I had to do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

Oman0123 said:


> That's crazy. I got 8 hours of constant screen on and on performance (1344). I ended up getting about 8.5 hours of screen on time out of 9 hours total on B29. I was shocked it lasted so long
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


With the regular battery? That is not really possible, I mean 4.0.4 gave slightly better battery life but considering 4 hours was the approximate maximum battery life in 4.0.3 9 hours is not realistic unless you were charging it at times.


----------



## steakman (Mar 30, 2012)

swikk said:


> I would make a nandroid, wipe and flash another rom, flash another kernel. See if that fixes it. Otherwise it may be a corrupt media file. In which case its backup contents of SD partition. Delete contents of SD partition, add only necessary files back to SD (Including necessary zips to flash new rom), wipe and reflash. That's what I had to do.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yup gonna try that. Care to recommend a kernel?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

steakman said:


> Yup gonna try that. Care to recommend a kernel?


I don't remember which one you are using but either Franco or Imo's are the two best in my opinion. Franco's has a ton of added features in his app but Imo's is probably the most stable Kernel I have seen.


----------



## swikk (Dec 31, 2011)

steakman said:


> Yup gonna try that. Care to recommend a kernel?


I use Imoseyon's Lean Kernel.... but I've also used Franco's quite a bit. I think they're both worth checking out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

In this order:

Franco
Glados
Imo


----------



## steakman (Mar 30, 2012)

swikk said:


> I use Imoseyon's Lean Kernel.... but I've also used Franco's quite a bit. I think they're both worth checking out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Reflashed and went with franco, everything is checking out so far, thanks.


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Creed said:


> With the regular battery? That is not really possible, I mean 4.0.4 gave slightly better battery life but considering 4 hours was the approximate maximum battery life in 4.0.3 9 hours is not realistic unless you were charging it at times.


I have the extended battery but that is only what 10% larger? 10 is a guess. I read it only gets an extra hour if that.

It is definitely possible I will do it tommorow. Wifi always on, screen on 99% of the time and speed maxed out. I'm sure I can get between 8-10 hours

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

Oman0123 said:


> I have the extended battery but that is only what 10% larger? 10 is a guess. I read it only gets an extra hour if that.
> 
> It is definitely possible I will do it tommorow. Wifi always on, screen on 99% of the time and speed maxed out. I'm sure I can get between 8-10 hours
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


8-10 hours with the screen on?


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

Oman0123 said:


> I have the extended battery but that is only what 10% larger? 10 is a guess. I read it only gets an extra hour if that.
> 
> It is definitely possible I will do it tommorow. Wifi always on, screen on 99% of the time and speed maxed out. I'm sure I can get between 8-10 hours
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I need pics/screenshots to prove this.

I've never gotten over 4 hours screen on with one charge wifi or no wifi, extended or stock battery


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Gummy 9 with extended battery heavy usage!


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

monky_1 said:


> Gummy 9 with extended battery heavy usage!


That is incredible yet realistic. Awesome set up you have, there!


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Just a progress report. There is about 10 min of screen off time from forgetting about it for a couple minutes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Final results.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

My battery is actually still going.....lmao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

The only way that is possible with the regular battery is if you are opening the clock, setting the phone to never go to sleep, and then dimming the screen so the only thing you see is the blue numbers on black. Maybe not the ONLY way, but you can't actually be using your phone and getting those results.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Creed said:


> The only way that is possible with the regular battery is if you are opening the clock, setting the phone to never go to sleep, and then dimming the screen so the only thing you see is the blue numbers on black. Maybe not the ONLY way, but you can't actually be using your phone and getting those results.


Fact

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Creed said:


> The only way that is possible with the regular battery is if you are opening the clock, setting the phone to never go to sleep, and then dimming the screen so the only thing you see is the blue numbers on black. Maybe not the ONLY way, but you can't actually be using your phone and getting those results.


 There is always a way. Just believe lol.


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

I think this is odd, because i've gotten the best battery life on liquid and i've tried many different roms (AKOP,Gummy,Axiom). Glad to see everything worked out though happy flashing!!​


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

utpxxx said:


> I think this is odd, because i've gotten the best battery life on liquid and i've tried many different roms (AKOP,Gummy,Axiom). Glad to see everything worked out though happy flashing!!​


I just got five and a half hours screen on with the latest Liquid, with the stock battery. It's always given me the best battery by a large margin.


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

I did use my phone. sent about 
20 texts,3 phone calls totaling about 5 minutes. Facebook, drew a picture on draw something among other things.

On a scale of 1-10 (5 being normal everyday use ). I'd say it was a 3. Obviously I didn't use it stream movies or anything.but I still used it when I needed it.PS I am using my extended battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm using the extended battery and my battery life sucks!!! I just flashed Franco I was using lean. But any pointers on what voltage or settings I should be on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

wellsey1126 said:


> I'm using the extended battery and my battery life sucks!!! I just flashed Franco I was using lean. But any pointers on what voltage or settings I should be on
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Stock voltages work fine for me. Try keeping your phone underclocked below 1GHz. Also stick to wifi and 3g only. LTE melts your battery.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

russphil said:


> Stock voltages work fine for me. Try keeping your phone underclocked below 1GHz. Also stick to wifi and 3g only. LTE melts your battery.


Should I undervolt or let the auto option in Franco app control everything?


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

wellsey1126 said:


> Should I undervolt or let the auto option in Franco app control everything?


Flash the latest nightly and don't mess with the voltages at all


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

I let the app handle everything. Looks like your phone is still going even when your screen is off. Download cpu spy from the market and see if your phone is going into deep sleep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

So leave the max and min voltage as is?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

wellsey1126 said:


> So leave the max and min voltage as is?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


drop Max voltage to 928


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

Oman0123 said:


> I did use my phone. sent about
> 20 texts,3 phone calls totaling about 5 minutes. Facebook, drew a picture on draw something among other things.
> 
> On a scale of 1-10 (5 being normal everyday use ). I'd say it was a 3. Obviously I didn't use it stream movies or anything.but I still used it when I needed it.PS I am using my extended battery
> ...


I call BS, why was your phone's screen on for the entirety of today if you only had 20 or so texts, some facebook use, and draw something. That is not enough usage to warrant 8 hours of screen on time. And how on earth is 8 hours non-stop with the screen on a 3/10?! It is nearly impossible to use your phone more than what you did (which is non stop).


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

That's fine if you don't believe me. I know exactly what I did and have zero reason to lie. Its not a biggest Weenie contest, Its a galaxy nexus battery and I'm sharing my experience. EDIT: creed, I think you missed my point. I actually fell short of my 8-10 hour prediction of battery life. This is not real world use. I kept my screen on and used it when I needed it. No I didn't play a ton of games or watch movies. It was just a test to see how long I could go with the screen being on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

Oman0123 said:


> That's fine if you don't believe me. I know exactly what I did and have zero reason to lie. Its not a biggest Weenie contest, Its a galaxy nexus battery and I'm sharing my experience. EDIT: creed, I think you missed my point. I actually fell short of my 8-10 hour prediction of battery life. This is not real world use. I kept my screen on and used it when I needed it. No I didn't play a ton of games or watch movies. It was just a test to see how long I could go with the screen being on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You are right, I did misunderstand. I apologize for jumping to conclusions.


----------

